# LGB mogal factory sound problems...



## gregg k (Dec 27, 2007)

Standard analog steam sound chug, bell and whistle when over magnet on track. It works great for 1/2 hour then stops steam chugging but hisses... Bell n whistle still work fine. There is no battery in the tender. Any thoughts or tricks?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

There should be a 9v battery under the coal load and when it stops chuffing, unplug the engine from the tender and then plug it in again making sure to push it all the way in. 

It is also possible that one or more of the wires in the plug have broken and may intermitantly make contact.

Occasionally, I have had to open up the plug, trim the wires so that they are all the same length, getting rid of some broken tips, and then reassemble the plug.

Repeated plugging and unplugging the engine from the tender causes the wires in the plug to break.

Chuck


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I am not a qualified LGB service tech but I do have a quantity of LGB sound moguls with both digital and analog sound. The LGB moguls with factory analog sound are getting pretty old. I suspect the major problem is for those models that have been sitting unused for a long time. My suspicion is that the capacitors have deteriorated through lack of use. As Chuck said there should be a 9 V battery under the coal load. If you did not know it was there it is probably totally dead now. On the other hand even if the connector is heavily corroded it is not difficult to replace.

There are several adjustment pots on the analog sound boards but I have never seen anything that indicates which pot adjusts what and how to properly adjust them.

My suggestion would be that you first put in a fresh alkaline battery and then exercise the soundboard by running it at varying speeds for at least an hour. You might get lucky and it may help.

Beyond that I usually end up looking for a replacement board but others like Chuck are better qualified to offer advice than me.

I believe that hissing that does not improve suggests bad capacitors but I could never prove it. 

Good luck,

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

It does sound like the wire contact is bad in the connector.
there are 3 wires for the chuff and these are on the right hand side of the 6 pin connector looking at the rear of the engine. If one wire is bad, then no chuff and hissing will occur. Battery is only for low track voltage, not needed for power over 10 volts on the track.


----------

